# Message to Dixiebell, Marsha, Boggs & Rubi



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hello everyone:Hope you are feeling well today. I came across this site today and thought it might explain fibromyalgia to you. I found it to be very interesting and easy to understand. http://www.muhealth.org/~fibro/index.html Hope you find this site useful.


----------



## Marsha (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks, I am going straight to try it out. I hope you are feeling good. I have been feeling better since getting off the sugar & low carbs, thanks for the idea. Marsha


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2000)

Thanks, Weener. I appreciate the information. Of course, I've read everything I can get my hands on about this, but there's always something new.


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Thank you weener this was a very good site. I am thankful to have such good caring people on this board . You have really helped me in alot of ways. I hope you are feeling well. I will keep you in my prayers. God bless you .


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Your welcome Pals:I hope you found the site informative. I know for myself at the beginning I didn't know where to begin. So, now any info I can find I'd like to share with others.Please don't hesitate to write me or post on the board if you have any concerns or questions. Take care, Peace.Love,Weener


----------

